
CS Responder Trans-Oceanic Cable Layer - zdw
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2017/01/cs-responder-trans-oceanic-cable-layer/
======
CaliforniaKarl
Articles likes these are great. It's important that we be aware of the
infrastructure like this, which enables fast trans-continental communication.

See also, AT&T video of their ship, the CS Long Lines:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhnblU9leIo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhnblU9leIo)

